# אופן הוראה: סופי



## LXNDR

.לא ברור לי מה הפירוש של *סופי* כאן. אולי מישהו נתקל בזה בגיליון ציונים מאוניברסיטה או ממכללה




​


----------



## shalom00

I suspect that this means that the grade shown is the final grade and that the word does not reflect the אופן הוראה despite that it appears in that column.


----------



## amikama

מצטרף לדעתו של @shalom00.
יש ערכים נוספים בעמודה של ״אופן הוראה״ חוץ מ״סופי״?


----------



## LXNDR

amikama said:


> מצטרף לדעתו של @shalom00.
> יש ערכים נוספים בעמודה של ״אופן הוראה״ חוץ מ״סופי״?


כן יש עוד אחד




​


----------



## amikama

אז נראה לי שבאמת מדובר בציון סופי.
בגלל הפטור ממחויבות קהילתית אין ציון בכלל, ולכן הערך ״מחויבות״ לא השתנה ל״סופי״ כמו בשאר הקורסים.


----------



## LXNDR

סבבה, רב תודות​


----------



## elroy

This seems quite strange to me.

First, why would they list something about the grade under "Mode of Instruction"?

Second, can't we assume by default that a grade is final, if there's no indication to the contrary?


----------



## LXNDR

To me this seems plausible. In documents both in the country i come from and in Israel, sometimes or even often one can encounter records which logically don't match field titles. I write it off as sloppiness or carelessness of their compilers or lack of required fields.


----------



## Drink

And as for why "final" is necessary, I'd presume that the grades could be given out before they are finalized (such as in the middle of a semester), in which case they are not final. So writing final makes it clear that these are the final grades.


----------



## elroy

LXNDR said:


> one can encounter records which logically don't match field titles


I don't think I've ever seen such a thing.  If I did, I would assume it was a mistake.  Maybe you're saying this kind of mistake is common, which I would also find surprising. 



Drink said:


> I'd presume that the grades could be given out before they are finalized (such as in the middle of a semester), in which case they are not final.


I had assumed this was an official transcript.  I've never seen interim grades on an official transcript.  Unofficial progress reports and such are a different story, of course.


----------



## amikama

I've seen similar things before. And yes, it's confusing.

ציון סופי is (usually) the weighted average of final exam grade, midterm quiz grade, assignments etc.


----------



## elroy

amikama said:


> ציון סופי is (usually) the weighted average of final exam grade, midterm quiz grade, assignments etc.


In English: final grade or (less common, more formal) cumulative grade.

"cumulative grade" (or, in the US, "cumulative GPA") is more commonly used to refer to the average grade (or GPA) across all classes taken.  What would that be called in Hebrew?


----------



## amikama

elroy said:


> "cumulative grade" (or, in the US, "cumulative GPA") is more commonly used to refer to the average grade (or GPA) across all classes taken. What would that be called in Hebrew?


ממוצע ציונים


----------

